# Photoshop Plugins



## Jan Delay (9. August 2001)

Hallo

ich bin auf der suche nach guten Photoshop Plugins.

könnt ihr mir da bei der Auswahl vielleicht ein bissi behilflich sein.

ich hab schon einige ausprobiert....

am besten sind welche so in der art von eye candy....

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 

ciao

jan


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

hm das thema wurd hier zwar schon 10000 mal breitgelatscht  
aber egal .
Ich persönlich halte nich viel von plugs...manche sind nützlich  
95% (unter anderem eye candy) sind schrott! man sollte versuchen die effekte selber hinzubekommen...tralala und so weiter und so fort...

coole plug ins:
http://www.flamingpear.com (flood, lunar cell, etc)


----------



## Saesh (9. August 2001)

da kann ich mich Psyclic nur anschliessen... plugins nehmen den ganzen spaß an der freude zum designen.... alles ist schon vorgegeben. 
da brauch man sich dann gar keine mühe mehr zu geben, was besonderes zu erstellen, da es in irgendeinem plug dann mit einem mausklick geht.

aber ich habe hier bei mir noch ein paket mit 250ps pluhz rumliegen.
also wenn du sie haben willst, dann melde dich über ICQ: 82734240.


mfG
Saesh


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

nanana das is doch hoffentlich alles freeware ...


----------



## Saesh (9. August 2001)

so wie es sich gehört................


----------



## Mayday (9. August 2001)

Plugins Sucken!

Das is voll die lamer kacke is voll langweilig drückse einen Knopp und alles is feddich

May


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

nanana ...wenn ich jetzt n plug in benutz bin ich n lamer ? NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE sicher NICHT !


----------



## Saesh (9. August 2001)

naja... den fand ich auch net gut den satz.... wenn man vernünftig sein statement abgibt ok, aber so? muss nicht sein.

so nach dem motto "ey..yo alter... bist voll der lamer wa? ey.. du. plugins du, die sind nich dolle du!""


ich danke meiner schulischen ausbildung, die mich zum gröten teil in die richtige richtung gelenkt hat.


----------



## flaschebier (9. August 2001)

*plugs*

eines der sinnvollen plugs ist eliminate white (keine angst freeware).
ist optimal um transparenz zu erzeugen bei bildern auf mehreren ebenen.

:|


----------



## Long-Jon-Silver (11. August 2001)

hmm ich kann bei gifs die transparenz nich machen brauch ich da auchn plugin? kann mir ja einer schicken wenn ers hat oder noch besser ma erklärn wie der schmodder geht bekomms nämlich selber nich gebacken

thx


----------



## Cruseman (11. August 2001)

für transparente gifs brauchst du kein plugin LOL
das geht in ps direkt -->fürs web speichern oder so. für neulinge schwer zu finden, finde psp ist in der beziehung besser.

zu plugins. 99% sind lame, es gibt ausnahmen wie KPT (besonders zu empfehlen: KPT3 (hat fast alles) und als ergänzung KPT5 -> fraxflame (ist der der form nur mit speziellen pinseln und geschicktem einsatz von wischfinger zu realisieren)

ps: hab übrigens gar keine plugins und auch das filter menü verstaubt bei mir.


----------



## flaschebier (11. August 2001)

*plug-in*

hier isset - ab damit in dein verzeichnis Photoshop/zusatzmodule


----------



## reaper (12. August 2001)

wo bekomm ich diesen einen gute plugin her wo voll viele sache enthalten sind ?????


----------



## Mayday (12. August 2001)

Naja ich hab mich vielleicht ein weng falsch ausgedrückt =) Sorry!
Aber ich finde plugins halt nich so dolle =)

May


----------



## Dorian Iten (12. August 2001)

@Long-Jon-Silver: gehört nich hier hin, und mit der suchfunktion würdest du sicher auch ne antwort finden, aber in ps kannst du über datei -> exportieren -> gif89a exportieren und dann die farbe nehmen die nachher weg sein soll, also transparent, nimm ne farbe die den voraussichtlichen site hintergrund möglichst ähnlich ist

wegen den plugins, ich denk auch es gibt viiiiiiiiiel schrott, aber auch ein paar nützliche sachen, is auch bis zu einem gewissen grad geschmackssache denk ich

.:döS:.


----------



## ghaleon (13. August 2001)

ja die von flaming pear sind gut
die von andromeda soft sind teilweise net schlecht
kpt hab ich noch nicht zum runterladen gefunden
aber der rest ist muell und ich finds schon besser drauf zu verzichten


----------



## Kussilein (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,
habe mir gerade das Photoshop-Plugin von Flaming Pear runtergeladen, da ist u.a. ein Filter dabei der sich Ornament nennt mit dem man theoretisch schöne 3d-Kugeln hinkriegt. Leider funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Hast Du den Filter auch in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopiert?
In den meisten Fällen ist das folgender Pfad: C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop\Zusatzmodule\Filter

Eine genauere Beschreibung wäre bei Mißerfolg anzuraten.

BTW, der Thread ist fast 3 Jahre alt. Hab keine Scheu, einen Neuen aufzumachen 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Kussilein (23. Juni 2004)

*3d-Kugel?*

Natürlich habe ich den Filter in das richtige Verzeichnis kopiert.
Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weiß wie ich den Filter anwenden muß.
Auf dem Vorschaubild sieht das ganze wie eine coole 3d-kugel mit lichtreflexen aus, bei mir verzerrt sich das bild nur. 

was muß ich tun, wenn ich ein foto mit dem filter in eine 3d-kugel umwandeln will?

Grüße
Kussilein


----------



## da_Dj (23. Juni 2004)

Hm hatte früher auch ärgerliche Probleme als ich diverse Filter von u.a. Flaming Pear benutzt habe. Damals war mir das egal, da hatte ich keine Ahnung und es wäre ohnehin nichts rausgekommen. Bei deinem Problem solltest du es mal mit einem quadratischen Bild versuchen bzw. eine quadratische Auswahl ziehen und dann den Filter anwenden, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das dein Problem behebt. 

Alternativ bietet sich an, solch eine "3D Kugel" [also mit dem Bild] selbst zu gestalten. Dazu solltest du erst einmal den Filter Wölben anwenden [evtl. mehrere Male, vorsicht das Bild wird größer] und dann mit dem Nachbelichter/Abwedler die Schatten und Lichtreflexe drüber brushen [bzw auf einer seperaten Ebene mit Schwarz/Weiß und diese z.B. auf überlagern und einer geringeren Deckkraft] Auf diesem Wege sollte es im Zweifelsfall auch klappen.

P.S. wenn du diesen Weg gehst, wäre es wahrscheinlich auch mehr als ratsam vorher mit einer runden Auswahl des Bildes zu arbeiten [rundes Auswahlwerkzeug, Shift-M, um damit den Bildteil zu markieren, Strg-Shift-i, um den äusseren Bereich zu wählen und entweder wegschneiden durch Entf oder mithilfer einer Ebenenmaske] sonst wirds ein bisserl seltsam aussehen 


@ Alf, sei doch froh, wenn er keinen neuen aufmacht, jeder kb in 'ner db zählt


----------



## phonoline (23. Juni 2004)

Hab irgendwie Hunderte Filter und ich muss sagen, dass tatsächlich davon 99% Schrott sind. Vor allem erinnert man sich nach ner Zeit gar nicht mehr daran, welcher wie funktioniert.
Hab mit Eye Candy 4 und Filter factory ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Photoshopeigenen Filter benutze ich selten, etwa zum Scharfzeichnen.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, mit dem man die installierten Filter entfernen kann, ohne mühsam im Plugin Verzeichnis auf der Festplatte rumzusuchen, und sie da zu entfernen? Am liebsten wär es mir natürlich, ich könnte direkt in Photoshop per rechter Maustaste (yup, Dosenuser  ) den Rotz entfernen, den ich nicht brauch...


----------

